# Grease fitting on r transmission



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Gents, I don't want to hijack the excellent thread on servicing the right transmission, so will start a new one.


I acquired a 2009 HS724TCD(Canadian version), back in January and have been trying to apply some TLC to a very abused snowblower. I have been reviewing the well explained rebuild of the right transmission on this forum.


Today, after checking my unit over, I spot a grease nipple, which I believe is on the outside of the right engine bed stay opposite of #5 the plastic gear stay. After checking with my service manual, I find its actually mentioned in there. I will try to post a couple pics for reference.


I see were some have added a grease fitting to the side of the right Tran case, is that to allow grease to be applied from both sides?


Sorry here is a poor quality pic of the fitting, page 3-9 of my service manual mentions it, I am still trying to include the page.


I have added a little better picture with the right hand track removed.


Does anyone know the type of grease to use?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry Gents, my pdf of the page was too large so I had to just use a picture of the page. I would appreciate comments if this is a common grease fitting on your track machines, because I have not seen any other reference to it. Thanks


----------

